# Slogan change



## supermati

OK, we all hope for a succesful year; and I really dont like to see that slogan, it reminds me to the 04-05 season  

We need to change it for something more... convincing

Come up with your own ideas. DwayneWade, make it possible to change it :biggrin: 

Now, let's come with a great slogan.I dunno maybe something connected with the I Believe stuff

Ok much talking, now THINK!

EDIT:Took the offensive ones outta the poll, now it's nice and clear
Well VOTE!


----------



## Pistolballer

something along the lines of:

*''Theres a new buzz in the Hive''*


----------



## Pistolballer

*-BUMP-*

C'mon guys, lets get some ideas, and some feedback here, I want us to have a great slogan.


----------



## Tooeasy

im trying to think of some that are worthwhile, but have been uninspired lately. I'll turn some tunes on later and get the creative juices flowin.


----------



## Starks

"Laizzes Les Bon Temps Roulez!"


----------



## Pistolballer

Starks said:


> "Laizzes Les Bon Temps Roulez!"


let the good times roll


----------



## Geaux Tigers

"Ready To Kick Some Serious Bass..."











:biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04

'Hurry up and develope J.R. Smith'


----------



## thaKEAF

'CP3 Reloaded'

Kinda corny, but I like it. CP3 is obviously Chris Paul, and it kinda plays off R. Kelly's album titled "TP3 Reloaded".


----------



## Drk Element

"Buzzing with Creole Passion" hehehe thats cool:biggrin:


----------



## supermati

You guys are doing great

So Far:

-''Theres a new buzz in the Hive''
-"Laizzes Les Bon Temps Roulez!"(Let the good times roll)
-"Ready To Kick Some Serious Bass..."
-"Hurry up and develope J.R. Smith"  
-"CP3 Reloaded"
-"Buzzing with Creole Passion"

Keep thinking guys!
These are my 2 cents, or 3
"Got teal?"
"It's Buzz time"
"The power of the teal"

Wow...Im into teal today :reporter:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What about:

Bout to sting the West!

Or:

Get the calamine *****es!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I like the idea of playing off the team logo. I personally like ''Theres a new buzz in the Hive'', and "Bout to sting the West!"


----------



## Geaux Tigers

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I like the idea of playing off the team logo. I personally like ''Theres a new buzz in the Hive'', and "Bout to sting the West!"


Didnt like the calamine one?... :sad: :biggrin:


----------



## SmithRocSSU

"We're unBUZZeavable"

"We're Stingtastic"

Instead of "The Big Easy" it could be "The Big Stingy" or "The Big Buzzy"

I don't know, I give up.


----------



## cpawfan

What about Have you heard the Buzzz about Paul and Smith?


----------



## supermati

I thought of another one

"Because we are worth it."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

The Future of the League


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

"The Leader, Jackson Vroman"


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Jermaniac Fan said:


> "The Leader, Jackson Vroman"


----------



## SmithRocSSU

"We're all queen bees"


----------



## nbanoitall

board of the dead


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

nbanoitall said:


> board of the dead


 :curse: 
Come on man, we were the board of the dead a year or two ago, but now it all has changed and we have a little action and nice posters with a lot of knowledge in here!!!


----------



## supermati

Key word:Improvement


----------



## Kicito

"The Year of the Resurrection"
or "Trying to Stay Afloat" :whofarted


----------



## Pistolballer

I like ''Theres a new buzz in the Hive'', and "'Bout to sting the West!" the most. I think we should take one of those, or some new suggestion.


----------



## supermati

This is what we got..., should we start a poll?

-''Theres a new buzz in the Hive''
-"Laizzes Les Bon Temps Roulez!"(Let the good times roll)
-"Ready To Kick Some Serious Bass..."
-"Hurry up and develope J.R. Smith" 
-"CP3 Reloaded"
-"Buzzing with Creole Passion"
-"Got teal?"
-"It's Buzz time"
-"The power of the teal"
-"Bout to sting the West!"
-"Get the calamine *****es!"
-"We're unBUZZeavable"
-"We're Stingtastic"
-"The Big Stingy"
-"The Big Buzzy"
-"Have you heard the Buzzz about Paul and Smith?"
-"Because we are worth it"
-"The Future of the League"
-"The Leader, Jackson Vroman"
-"We're all queen bees"
-"Key word: Improvement"
-"The Year of the Resurrection"
-"Trying to Stay Afloat"


----------



## Pistolballer

I think 'Trying to stay afloat' is distasteful


----------



## supermati

Revival!!!!(I saw the other thread..., that was disgusting buddy.)
Anyway, there will be just one more day for suggestions, so we can start to vote tomorrow.
Jsimo, I hope you can manage to make the change.


----------



## Diable

*laissebzzzzzzzzzz le bon roulement* de *periodes*


----------



## OneBadLT123

"lets hope we dont move to Oklahoma city"


j/k

I personally like "New buzz in the hive" or something along thsoe lines


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

There's a new buzz in the hive is the best.


----------



## girllovesthegame

There's a New Buzz In The Hive!


----------



## supermati

Ok, the new banner shows the slogan.
Now Jsimo, try to do something to get it changed to:
"There's a new buzz in the hive."


----------



## Kunlun

I had a slogan for my Hornets team in a fantasy basketball league before. It was "Feel The Sting". I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Kunlun said:


> I had a slogan for my Hornets team in a fantasy basketball league before. It was "Feel The Sting". I thought it was pretty cool.



:yes: That's pretty cool!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Well is everyone sure they want "There is a New Buzz in the Hive?" are you sure you dont want "Ready to Kick Some Serious Bass"

_(waits 5 seconds)_

Well ok "Ready to Kick Some Serious Bass" it is...


:wink:


----------



## Pimped Out

CP3 Reloaded, *****es


----------



## jalen5

It's gotta have something to do with Chris Paul... he's the MAIN reason this team is competing and winning. Since "CP3 Reloaded" is the only one referencing Paul, I'm going with that. Chris Paul is just simply AWESOME!


----------



## girllovesthegame

jalen5 said:


> It's gotta have something to do with Chris Paul... he's the MAIN reason this team is competing and winning. Since "CP3 Reloaded" is the only one referencing Paul, I'm going with that. Chris Paul is just simply AWESOME!



jalen5, my daughter wants me to ask you if you've seen Tweety play in person? Because she's seen him a number of times.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> jalen5, my daughter wants me to ask you if you've seen Tweety play in person? Because she's seen him a number of times.


jalen5 and I both played against Tweety when we were in high school...

The kid is unbelievable...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jsimo12 said:


> jalen5 and I both played against Tweety when we were in high school...
> 
> The kid is unbelievable...


Is Tweety a senior this year? Is he still planning to attend Baylor?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Is Tweety a senior this year? Is he still planning to attend Baylor?


Yes and Yes...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jsimo12 said:


> Yes and Yes...


Thanks Jsimo12.


----------



## jalen5

girllovesthegame said:


> jalen5, my daughter wants me to ask you if you've seen Tweety play in person? Because she's seen him a number of times.



Sorry I didn't respond to your question as quickly as Jsimo12. He and I are good friends and he is a more active member of this board than I am. But everything he said is true. Tweety is a senior and will be going to Baylor. I played against him in high school, actually was in the same district as him for a couple of years. We had a pretty good team but just couldn't compete with the speed of Tweety and his teammates. He is short but overcomes that with heart, hustle, shooting range, and basketball intelligence. He can score whenever he wants to. He is one of those players where, when you see him play several times, you can just see greatness in his future. I could tell by just looking at him. He's got that calm, unshakeable confidence in himself that not many people on a basketball court have. That gives him a tremendous advantage over other people. I expect great things out of him at Baylor and beyond.


----------



## girllovesthegame

jalen5 said:


> Sorry I didn't respond to your question as quickly as Jsimo12. He and I are good friends and he is a more active member of this board than I am. But everything he said is true. Tweety is a senior and will be going to Baylor. I played against him in high school, actually was in the same district as him for a couple of years. We had a pretty good team but just couldn't compete with the speed of Tweety and his teammates. He is short but overcomes that with heart, hustle, shooting range, and basketball intelligence. He can score whenever he wants to. He is one of those players where, when you see him play several times, you can just see greatness in his future. I could tell by just looking at him. He's got that calm, unshakeable confidence in himself that not many people on a basketball court have. That gives him a tremendous advantage over other people. I expect great things out of him at Baylor and beyond.


Thanks for your response jalen5. I will look for him at Baylor. My daughter used to always tell me how Tweety and his team used to beat up on her former schools boys team (won't name her former school, LOL! )


----------



## TheChampion

it's pretty cool to personally know a guy like that... 

anyways i'm for, "there's a new buzz in the hive"


----------



## jalen5

girllovesthegame said:


> Thanks for your response jalen5. I will look for him at Baylor. My daughter used to always tell me how Tweety and his team used to beat up on her former schools boys team (won't name her former school, LOL! )



Haha, well her former school's team is not the only one that got beaten up on by Tweety and his team... we did, too...AND many others


----------



## girllovesthegame

jalen5 said:


> Haha, well her former school's team is not the only one that got beaten up on by Tweety and his team... we did, too...AND many others



:laugh:


----------



## supermati

I'm ansiouslly waiting for this.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> I'm ansiouslly waiting for this.


Ill PM the necessary peeps my lil bro...


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

We're unBUZZeavable


----------

